# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  برای کد کردن با  Zend Guard باید کد با  Zend Frameworkبنویسیم؟

## ershad87

برای کد کردن php با نرم افزار  Zend Guard باید کد ها با فریم ورک Zend باشه؟
یا اینکه این نرم افزار Zend Guard فقط کافیه کد php بهش بدی؟
ممنون

----------


## ershad87

من درباره خانواده zend خوندم  و ی ابهاماتی رفع شد و به صورت  اتفاقی با این جواب برخورد  کردم ک توی ی تاپیک دیگه بود 
اول با تشکر از :*SilverLearn* گفته:
دوست عزیز این Zend Optimizer مال شرکت zend هست ولی ربطی نداره برنامه شما با چه فریمورکی نوشته شده باشه 
این نرم افزاری که تهیه شده یک نوع الگوریتم رمزگذاری هست و منحصر به محصولات زند نمی باشد ....

فقط نکته ای که قابل توجه هست اینه که اگر از این روش برای کد گذاری  استفاده کردین حتما باید از فعال بودن این اکستنشن روی سرور اطمینان حاصل  کنید 
چون اگر فعال نباشه اسکریپت دیگه قابل اجرا نخواهد بود...


حالا با اجازه  ی توضیحات اضافی من اگه اشتباهه بگین لطفا:
نرم افزار  Zend Guard ی کد کننده php است و ربطی نداره کد ها با چه فریمورکی نوشته است
حال Zend Guard loader , Zend Optimizer دو نمایش دهننده یا بهتر بگم برای اجرای فایل های کد گذاری که توسط Zend Guard کد شده در روی سور است.
که Zend Optimizer برای php 5.2 و Zend Guard loader برای php 5.3 است
من خودم تا حدودی جوابمو گرفتم 
 ولی اینکه خودم جواب خودمو دادم  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  گفتم شاید یکی مثه من گیج بشه و کلی باید وقت بزاره :لبخند:  :لبخند:

----------

